
Facebook board member Peter Thiel helped fund Cambridge Analytica's work - bad_ramen_soup
https://mashable.com/2018/03/22/facebook-peter-thiel-cambridge-analytica/
======
bad_ramen_soup
According to BuzzFeed, Palantir and Cambridge had no official contract
together:

\---"We actually had several meetings with Palantir whilst I was there. ...
There were senior Palantir employees that were also working on the Facebook
data," Wylie said.

"That was not an official contract between Palantir and Cambridge Analytica
but there were Palantir staff that would come into the office and work on the
data."

"We’d also go meet with Palantir staff at Palantir."

"Palantir didn’t officially contract with Cambridge Analytica , but there were
Palantir staff who’d help build the models that we were working on."\---

[https://www.buzzfeed.com/markdistefano/the-cambridge-
analyti...](https://www.buzzfeed.com/markdistefano/the-cambridge-analytica-
whistleblower-claimed-employees-of)

